# aircrack-ng patches for kernel v3.0.6?

## shadow-box

All-

I'm upgrading to v3.0.6; does anyone know if any aircrack-ng patches are applicable to this kernel version? Seems like there is very little documentation/information regarding what patches are applicable. I'm targeting support for the following modules:

ath9k

rt2x00

rtl818x

Thanks,

shadow-box

----------

## shadow-box

I wanted to share my findings in case others may be looking for this info...

Core mac80211 patch to support fragmentation attacks (Reference: http://aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=mac80211):

http://patches.aircrack-ng.org/mac80211_2.6.28-rc4-wl_frag+ack_v3.patch

ath9k regdomain patch (Reference: http://forum.aircrack-ng.org/index.php?topic=6822.0):

http://patches.aircrack-ng.org/ath9k_regdomain_override.patch

rt2x000 - No patch needed. (Reference: http://aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=rt2x00)

rtl818x patch to improve injection speed (Reference: http://aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=rtl8187):

http://patches.aircrack-ng.org/mac80211-2.6.29-fix-tx-ctl-no-ack-retry-count.patch

Hope this helps...

shadow-box

----------

